# X FACTOR..............and mad EMOTIONS!!!



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Aww girls just had to start a wee post...must be the drugs but im in tears now after listening to the fella daryl...its terrible, i cany cope with all these emotions!! and that song footprints in the sand...oh my god its my wee fav song!!!!!!!


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

my emotons 2    i was bawlin me ole lamps out!!!!!
    for 2mara wee dolly


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh me too shaz- what an emotional time      = DP even shed at tear lookin to Darrly - NOW THATS SAYING SOMETHING if he cried  

but didnt you just have to laugh at "THE STUNNERS"  how frigin funny were they


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Wouldn't ya wonder who tells them that they can sing in the first place.......how cruel is it to tell a family member they are great and let them make fools of themselves like that!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

i too cried my eyes out,  when the background music comes on you know its gonna be a sad story, but it catches you each time. my only put down is too many ads


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

i love this part of x-factor ...its so funny


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies there is a thread for X factor in the general area of FF 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205238.0


----------

